# Play US DVDs with local player?



## Missouri Bob (Feb 12, 2018)

Sitting at home watching movies today made me wonder if my DVD collection will play on a DVD player sold in the Philippines. Has anyone had trouble with this?

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Missouri Bob said:


> Sitting at home watching movies today made me wonder if my DVD collection will play on a DVD player sold in the Philippines. Has anyone had trouble with this?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Bob


It's a crapshoot. US DVDs won't work in my Cars DVD player. Best to rip them into MP3's & put them on an MP3 player, then bring something like a Bose Soundlink. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Bose-SoundLink-Color-II-speaker/460668139?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&adid=22222222227066539076&wmlspartner=wmtlabs&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=170932242676&wl4=pla-278635879195&wl5=200744&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=8175035&wl11=online&wl12=460668139&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I thought the DVDs in the Philippines were US format.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Depends on the player. Most of the better players here (including most Playstations) are region coded for Asia. They will not play my Region 1 discs. But... there is a work around. Buy the cheapest piece of junk player, they are about $25, and they do not come with the region lock. They will play DVDs from anywhere.

The DVDs I buy over here are not region coded, because they are all pirated. Even the ones I buy at a "real" store in the mall ha ha.

Lately I found a few of my DVDs have erased themselves. Very surprising, to say the least. I watched my boxed set of Thin Man movies less than a year ago and I pulled them out last week and 2 of the discs no longer work. I tried cleaning them but you can see the difference in the surface of the disc. They are blank. I am in the process of backing all my DVDs into iso/mds files and putting them on an external drive. I backed up about 150 of them so far. Only store bought discs have been a problem. Any home burned DVDs I brought with me are fine. The store bought discs generally are a thinner, cheaper, disc.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I have a program from WinX software that is a DVD copier. It allows me to a DVD from any region to a regionless iso file. In Win 10 simply double clicking on the iso file mounts it as a virtual drive and allows it to be played by any DVD software player.

I can also burn the iso to a physical disk with any DVD writer and a re-writable blank DVD. It comes out region less. Thjis allows it to be played on a stand alone DVD player.

I bave my complete DVD collection (about a foot locker full) as iso files on a large size portable hard drive. (It is a couple TB in total) . Much easier to carry around and I have it all backed up as well.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Tukaram said:


> Depends on the player. Most of the better players here (including most Playstations) are region coded for Asia. They will not play my Region 1 discs. But... there is a work around. Buy the cheapest piece of junk player, they are about $25, and they do not come with the region lock. They will play DVDs from anywhere.
> 
> The DVDs I buy over here are not region coded, because they are all pirated. Even the ones I buy at a "real" store in the mall ha ha.
> 
> Lately I found a few of my DVDs have erased themselves. Very surprising, to say the least. I watched my boxed set of Thin Man movies less than a year ago and I pulled them out last week and 2 of the discs no longer work. I tried cleaning them but you can see the difference in the surface of the disc. They are blank. I am in the process of backing all my DVDs into iso/mds files and putting them on an external drive. I backed up about 150 of them so far. Only store bought discs have been a problem. Any home burned DVDs I brought with me are fine. The store bought discs generally are a thinner, cheaper, disc.


Ya know, that almost sounds like that old TV show I Spy where the tape with instructions self-districts after a time. Makes me wonder if they used something in the material making the disks so they would do that???


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Dvd*



Missouri Bob said:


> Sitting at home watching movies today made me wonder if my DVD collection will play on a DVD player sold in the Philippines. Has anyone had trouble with this?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Bob


I bought a couple of cheap DVD players that also have the USB plug in option and they play my stateside movies there's several brands mine is called Novo both still working after 7 years.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Asian Spirit said:


> Ya know, that almost sounds like that old TV show I Spy where the tape with instructions self-districts after a time. Makes me wonder if they used something in the material making the disks so they would do that???


It pis*ed me off. I have a boxed set of Rodgers & Hammerstein musicals and half of them quit working. That was not a cheap box of DVDs. I can torrent the movies, but the bonus discs will pretty much impossible to find anywhere... Glad I got all 10 seasons of Stargate and all 6 seasons of Hogan's Heroes backed up with no loss.


----------



## Missouri Bob (Feb 12, 2018)

Tukaram said:


> ... Glad I got all 10 seasons of Stargate ...


Mind if I stay with you for a week or two? I'll bring the beer.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Missouri Bob said:


> Mind if I stay with you for a week or two? I'll bring the beer.


I'll bring the chips and dip.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> I have a program from WinX software that is a DVD copier. It allows me to a DVD from any region to a regionless iso file. In Win 10 simply double clicking on the iso file mounts it as a virtual drive and allows it to be played by any DVD software player.
> 
> I can also burn the iso to a physical disk with any DVD writer and a re-writable blank DVD. It comes out region less. Thjis allows it to be played on a stand alone DVD player.
> 
> I bave my complete DVD collection (about a foot locker full) as iso files on a large size portable hard drive. (It is a couple TB in total) . Much easier to carry around and I have it all backed up as well.


Portable hard drives can also fail, ask me how I know. For anything really important suggest you back it up in the cloud.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

hogrider said:


> Portable hard drives can also fail, ask me how I know. For anything really important suggest you back it up in the cloud.


I first got involved in computers in the early 80's when I was system manager for a Digital PDP-11 system. Think a full room full of hardware, with dedicated power supplies, environmental management and the computing power much less than a low end smart watch.

Crashes and data losses were common. We did daily backups of all data with much more common backups (often hourly and sometimes even every 30 minutes) during critical events like year end.

The result is I am one of the most anal retentive types on backing up my data. (Anal retentive and being an engineer, who would have guessed lol) Everything is backed-up at least three times, in addition to my local daily use copy of my data. My portable hard drive that I use is backed up to a standby hard drive that is also with me (I switch them occasionally), I have a third drive stored at a different location as well as a unlimited SpiderOak account. The spider oak account has about 5Tb of data.

And for my DVD and music collection, I kept the original disks, most of them have only been in a drive once when I made the ISO or mp3 files from them.


Overkill I know but I never lose data and can recover all my data anywhere I have an internet connection.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

brought one here to usa,,lexing,,played no prob until it died,,poor quality stuff


----------



## craig5977 (May 4, 2018)

Check in your owners manual if you can program the DVD player to all regions. When I worked in Singapore, 95% of the DVD players bought there could be programmed for all regions, if not ask at the store before you buy one if it can be programmed.
I have DVD's from all six regions and that is the only way to watch them all. Even in the US I had to buy a DVD player that was reprogrammed to play all regions as the ones sold in US are not programmable. Good Luck


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

our DVDs bought locally (originals) and some from the US work fine on Sony player bought in SM.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I recently bought a new player and it won't play any of my Region 1 DVDs. I should have bought a cheaper player...


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

When I lived in the Middle East, there was a small hole in the wall electrical repair shop that would remove the regional restrictions from any DVD player.

I'm sure you could find the same service here.


----------



## BitcoinGuy (May 7, 2018)

*multi region DVD player*



Missouri Bob said:


> Sitting at home watching movies today made me wonder if my DVD collection will play on a DVD player sold in the Philippines. Has anyone had trouble with this?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Bob


DVDs play by region... the world is divided in to seven regions here (tried to post this with a link but the site won't let me so, search for DVD region code on wikipedia)

As far as playing them... I would get this player:

Panasonic DVD-S700 HDMI 1080P Up-Converting All Multi Region Code Zone Free PAL/NTSC DVD Player - it's on Amazon for $65

Or, you can install klite on your laptop... if you want to do that, let me know. the instructions are a little lengthy...

side note: I'm in Cape Girardeau... saw you were from Missouri. I'm looking to move to the Philippines by May of 2019 so any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Missouri Bob (Feb 12, 2018)

BitcoinGuy said:


> ... side note: I'm in Cape Girardeau... saw you were from Missouri. I'm looking to move to the Philippines by May of 2019 so any advice is appreciated.


I'm living in St. Louis but I've been to Cape a couple of times this summer. My youngest child enrolled at SEMO for the Fall semester. So I'm hoping that I can move to the Philippines in 4 or 5 years. I've literally dreamed about getting out of this city and moving to the Philippines. My only advice is to move as soon as you can afford to. Good luck!


----------



## BitcoinGuy (May 7, 2018)

Awesome! my house is actually on Airbnb <Snip> - I have a lot of people stay with me to visit their kids at SEMO... well, it was, until I delisted it a few days ago in anticipation of finding a long term renter so I can travel...

I'm going for a trial run in Nov... 4 month stint to see if I really want to live and work there... it's a lot to learn to get the right visas and all that. any input is appreciated.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

BitcoinGuy said:


> awesome! my house is actually on Airbnb <Snip> - I have a lot of people stay with me to visit their kids at SEMO... well, it was, until I delisted it a few days ago in anticipation of finding a long term renter so I can travel...
> 
> I'm going for a trial run in Nov... 4 month stint to see if I really want to live and work there... it's a lot to learn to get the right visas and all that. any input is appreciated.


Good Morning,

If I remember correctly from your posts you would need decent internet to do your work here. In line with that thought, be sure to visit Subic Bay (SBMA) in your search for a place to live.

The infrastructure on base there is good and the internet is fast and reliable--compared to any place I've seen elsewhere in the country. Most definitely worth your time to have a look see when here.


Regards

Asian Spirit


----------



## BitcoinGuy (May 7, 2018)

*excellent advice!*



Asian Spirit said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> If I remember correctly from your posts you would need decent internet to do your work here. In line with that thought, be sure to visit Subic Bay (SBMA) in your search for a place to live.
> 
> ...


excellent advice. I appreciate it and I will definitely check it out. I'm starting in BGC in Nov then I'm picking my next place to live a while. Subic is now on the list.


----------

